

SF CoFounder Search & Product Feedback, tomorrow (saturday) at 3pm - jaekwon
http://main.startable.net/e/event/sXoIhMtQWHSZ

======
jaekwon
We have 3 regular members and we're looking to get at least 3 more interested
individuals for tomorrow's meeting.

The meetings have been great resources so far and we're all psyched for
tomorrow. Come join us!

------
thetylerhayes
Can't wait!

